

India's mission to probe Sun before 2020 - ulam2
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/home/science/Isros-mission-to-probe-Sun-before-2020/articleshow/31184685.cms

======
gus_massa
Slightly offtopic: The title says "mission to probe Sun" and the article
starts discussing it, but it soon changes to other projects, like a Moon
rover, but the transition is not very clear. I first skimmed the text and
thought it was a joke article about a rover in the Sun. This is a serious
article, but it has too few details, and cover (all) the future Indian space
missions. I think that a more generic title would be better.

~~~
ulam2
I agree. Sorry for that.

~~~
gus_massa
Well, it's the original title and here the original title is encouraged. (I
prefer an improved version of the titles, but without editorializing.) I was
complaining about the newspaper's title.

------
vithlani
How about building some toilets for the 750 million human beings (they happen
to be Indian citizens) who don't have access to basic sanitation when they
wake up each morning?

Fucking idiots... probe the sun my fat brown arse.

